# First time doe kidding questions



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

I saw the buck get this doe on the 25th of May. So that makes her due on the 22nd of October? Can first timers go a few days early? Just wondering when to bring her in


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

They can go a few days early especially if they are carrying multiples


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I start watching closer about a week before their due date. If they are showing signs, I will lock them in at night, and watch during the day.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Ah ok she's one of my cae does. Not sure at present if the other cae does are in kid as they haven't started developing udders yet but this one definitely is as I saw
The buck. I'm not keeping the cae does. But next year I'm going to invest in either a raddle or some kamar heat strips


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh dear... I had hoped she is only going to have one kid. However I can feel the whole kid on the right side but there's another one right down the bottom on the left side. Never had that happen before. She quite a small goat though oh bummer. The one down the bottom kicks around out the left side and the other one kicks out from her flanks on the right at different times


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually twins is better than a single as a single would be much larger.:wink:


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Well yes that's true


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Hoping for a nice mix of colours. Father is pure boer mum is half boer but she is a blue/white colour mix and long haired lol


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Yay no ligaments!


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Here she is. We don't normally tether our goats but this girl came to us unhandled so we have tethered her for kidding as she jumps out and goes down to the swamp. Don't want babies down there!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Very unique color - good luck! If you can be there for the kidding process, she will likely tame down. I'm sorry she is CAE positive!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any more progress?


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah she's tamed right down now. Discharge has finally started so looks like a few more hours yet


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Btw I clipped her long hair off a month ago so I could tell her condition. It normally hangs close to the ground and quite thickly too


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

She kidded yesterday a beautiful huge doe kid for her size assisted kidding with leg back though both are fine and bubba is going good on the bottle


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awww! I want to see pictures


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Photos please!!!!!


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

She looks just like her mum lol she looks like she will have long hair too!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Omg it's her mini me! So adorable! Congrats


----------

